# I should have known better than



## ariadna_y

Hi! I'm not sure if this sentence is correct:
I should have known better than to put all my trust in him.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dexterciyo

ariadna_y said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this sentence is correct:
> I should have known better than to put all my trust in him.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I believe it is.


----------



## pabolinan

dexterciyo said:


> I believe it is.


 
Sí!


----------



## ariadna_y

¡Gracias a ambos!


----------



## chrismac

ariadna_y said:


> I should have known better than to put all my trust in him.


Brilliant: I wish I knew how to say the same thing as fluently in Spanish! _Debería haber sabido mejor que confiar en él._ Does that work?


----------



## ariadna_y

chrismac said:


> Brilliant: I wish I knew how to say the same thing as fluently in Spanish! _Debería haber sabido mejor que confiar en él._ Does that work?


 
Mmm suena raro... yo diría: "Debería haber sabido que él no era de confiar", aunque tengo que admitir que me hiciste pensar un rato. 

Saludos


----------



## reinaldo83

I should have known better than to put all my trust in him.

I think "than" is for "comparación" I think it's better if you say in english:

I should have known better before putting all my trust in him.

And that means:

Debí haberlo conocido mejor antes de colocar toda mi confianza en él.


----------



## chrismac

Hola reinaldo83.  


> I should have known better than to put all my trust in him.


Your version ("I should have known better before putting all my trust in him") is OK -- people would understand what you meant! -- but the original version, using "than" is how, as a native speaker, _I_ would say it. It may not fit the grammatical rules, but ¡así es en inglés!


----------



## cbrena

ariadna_y said:


> Mmm suena raro... yo diría: "Debería haber sabido que él no era de confiar", aunque tengo que admitir que me hiciste pensar un rato.
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo prefiero _"debería haber sabido que él no era de fiar"_

Pero no se me ocurre ninguna con la fuerza de la versión inglesa. ¿algún hispanohablante con más imaginación?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> Yo prefiero _"debería haber sabido que él no era de fiar"_
> Pero no se me ocurre ninguna con la fuerza de la versión inglesa. ¿algún hispanohablante con más imaginación?


Pues a mí la tuya me parece perfecta, la verdad. Lo de *no ser de fiar* queda bien.


----------



## duvija

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues a mí la tuya me parece perfecta, la verdad. Lo de *no ser de fiar* queda bien.


 

(Yo) tenía que saber que el susodicho no era de fiar. 
El 'tenía' ya da el pasado, sin más agregados, no?
o (tenía que haber sabido...)

No sé por qué ahora me suena rara, pero estoy segura que es gramatical y menos complicada. O al menos eso es lo que traté de hacer.

Aldonza, cada vez que veo tu atavar, me da un ataque de risa. Precioso.

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> (Yo) tenía que saber que el susodicho no era de fiar.
> No sé por qué ahora me suena rara, pero estoy segura que es gramatical y menos complicada. O al menos eso es lo que traté de hacer.


¿El *susodicho* menos complicado? Pues sí que estamos buenos 



duvija said:


> Aldonza, cada vez que veo tu atavar, me da un ataque de risa. Precioso.


Jejeje, me alegra que te guste. Es una vieja simpática saltarina, ¿no? Así espero ser en unos añitos... Me va a durar un rato .


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Es una vieja simpática saltarina, ¿no? Así espero ser en unos añitos... .


 
¿Esperas ser vieja, simpática o saltarina? ¿O las tres a la vez?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Bueno, lo de vieja viene solo... Lo de simpática me lo estoy currando (se hace lo que se puede), y lo de saltarina... a ver si me aguantan las piernas .


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> (Yo) tenía que saber que *el susodicho* no era de fiar.


¡Qué divertido!
Si hablamos de un susodicho fuera de un contexto policial o legal, con seguridad que el_ *tal susodicho* no es de fiar_.

Me ha gustado mucho tu aportación, muy imaginativa, pero creo que debemos desaconsejársela a todo no nativo.

Un saludo


----------



## Forero

¿Se puede decir así como:

_Debería haber tenido más conocimiento que poner toda mi confianza en él.
_o
_Debía haber sido más sensato/sensata como para poner toda mi confianza en él.
_
?


----------



## duvija

Pero ¿no aceptan que '(yo) tenía que saber...' se puede usar? (olvídense del 'susodicho) digo, sin 'deber' (verbo que uso muy poco) ni el tiempo compuesto con 'haber'. ¿Es un disparate? Para mí es tan pasado y tan de suponer como los otros.

Los ejemplos de Forero me parecen demasiado largos y complicados,¿ no? aunque nadie dijo que tenemos que ser ahorrativos, pero me tiré a lo que me parece más común y también resultó lo más corto.


Saludos.


----------



## chrismac

Prefiero con mucho la sugerencia original de cbrena: _"debería haber sabido que él no era de fiar."_   Como dice duvija,  los ejemplos de Forero suenan un poco torpe.


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> Pero ¿no aceptan que '(yo) tenía que saber...' se puede usar? (olvídense del 'susodicho) digo, sin 'deber' (verbo que uso muy poco) ni el tiempo compuesto con 'haber'. ¿Es un disparate?



Aceptado. No me parece un disparate.
Yo también uso más "tener que" que "deber". Sin embargo sí que uso mucho el tiempo compuesto con "haber".

Si tengo que elegir entre _"yo tenía que saber que él..."_ y la otra opción que tú diste _"yo tenía que haber sabido que él..."_ me quedo con la segunda. Y* sí* me da suficiente información de que es pasado. No obstante, ya que parece ser que finalmente no lo conocía tan bien como yo pensaba en un principio, creo que usaría "debería" o "tendría" en vez de "debía" o "tenía".

Mi opción parecía ajustarse más literalmente a la frase en inglés.

_Debería haber sabido que él no era de fiar_

_Tendría que haber sabido que él no era de fiar._

Entre estas dos, usaría la primera con un inglés que hable español y la segunda con un español; porque nuestro "deber" y "tener que" no se ajustan a "should" y "have to"


----------



## Holy Grail

Hi,

And why not "I should have known better than trusting him"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrismac

@ Holy Grail.  I don't know why not, but you just wouldn't say that in English! You'd say: "I should have known better than *to trust* him."  Really!


----------



## Holy Grail

F.....ing gerund!

Thanks cristmac.


----------



## Carlos Mx

De este lado del charco, lo de fiar se entiende pero no se usa.

¡Debí saber que no podía confiar en él!


----------



## chrismac

@ Carlos Mx:  I love *"De este lado del charco"*!  Is this actually a phrase in use over on your side of the pond?  (But I suppose the question belongs in another thread!)


----------



## duvija

chrismac said:


> @ Carlos Mx: I love *"De este lado del charco"*! Is this actually a phrase in use over on your side of the pond? (But I suppose the question belongs in another thread!)


 

Bueno, para mí se usa solamente entre uruguayos y argentinos (lo que se lee a veces es 'los hermanos de allende el Plata', cosa que es insoportable y más bien, lo usamos demasiado como chiste). 

¡Pero me gusta para América y Europa!

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> ¡Pero me gusta para América y Europa!


 
Desde luego en España el *charco* es el Atlántico, y se usa también como lo ha hecho Carlos Mx.


----------



## Carlos Mx

chrismac said:


> @ Carlos Mx: I love *"De este lado del charco"*! Is this actually a phrase in use over on your side of the pond? (But I suppose the question belongs in another thread!)


 
Sí, pero probablemente está en desuso entre las nuevas generaciones.


----------

